# can a new Ford F150 Raptor snow?



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Is it possible with its frame or is it the same as an F150 frame, just a different front clip/body panels? 

I know the suspension would sag down a good amount just by lifting up a plow, but would a Boss mount fit it?

It has a "race shield" up front for offroading that would need to come off.. the wife insists she wants a Raptor more than any other ford truck... other F150 or new F350.. its rediculous how much they cost for a gas f150 and i wont buy a truck, especially something thats $50k if it cant even plow snow or put a toolbox in the back or transfer flow diesel tank/pump for equipment lol. We never go offroad, the thing would only see the beach once or twice a year at best.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

No. 2011 F-150s in general are limited from plowing. Some models have electronic power steering (V6, ecoboost and i think the 5.0 v8 trucks), which uses a high voltage motor used for steering assist over a hydraulic pump and rack. Hanging 700lbs off the front would put alot of stress on the motor. The ones with hydraulic power steering (6.2 powered trucks, only crew cab) dont have plow prep as an option either. To my knowledge, no plow mfg's have truckside stuff for the 2011 F-150 at all. 

The Raptor is more for running off road and racing off road and sand dunes than driving daily and seeing a beach once or twice. That truck is built to see use more off the road rather than on it.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

There have been no frame changes. the 2010 mount will work, but you would be ignoring Ford's directive that the F-150 is no acceptable for plow use for the reasons stated in the preceding post


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Found this from another thread on the 2011 f-150:

https://www.fleet.ford.com/truckbbas/non-html/Q-200.pdf


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

The Raptor comes only with a 6.2 V-8 enigne, in not only a crew cab, but also a supercab. It does not have the heavy duty package, nor is it available on the Raptor. The Raptor does not seem to be covered by the service bulletin on F150's. A light duty plow might work on the Raptor, but that would ruin the truck. May also void the warranty.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Disregarding whether you are allowed to install one or not I would be concerned about the Raptor wheels and tires ability to handle a plow and winter condition's.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

basher;1286093 said:


> Disregarding whether you are allowed to install one or not I would be concerned about the Raptor wheels and tires ability to handle a plow and winter condition's.


Really ? 17a with bff 35inch all terrains lol ? I'm mainly askin about the frame and suspension softness..if its same.as every other f150 frame then a 2010 mount should fit


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Newdude;1286050 said:


> Found this from another thread on the 2011 f-150:
> 
> https://www.fleet.ford.com/truckbbas/non-html/Q-200.pdf


wow thats crazy.. i was just looking at picking up a ecoboost 2011 extended cab b/c we can still use it as backup to plow and wait until winter for a new f350.. forget about that now!:realmad: least my 2wd 91 can plow with a standard duty boss 7'6" lol


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Ramairfreak98ss;1286124 said:


> Really ? 17a with bff 35inch all terrains lol ? I'm mainly askin about the frame and suspension softness..if its same.as every other f150 frame then a 2010 mount should fit


What are the weight capacities? Appearance wheels and work wheels are different. Why many 3/4 tons have steel wheels with aluminum skins. 35 inch off road tire normally have a very flexible sidewall. The last thing you want for carrying a plow.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

basher;1286157 said:


> What are the weight capacities? Appearance wheels and work wheels are different. Why many 3/4 tons have steel wheels with aluminum skins. 35 inch off road tire normally have a very flexible sidewall. The last thing you want for carrying a plow.


 True, but unless they some odd C load rating, all All Terrains ive seen were D or E and same 35s put on the Ford F350s... not saying they didnt reduce their capacity, but not enough that a plow is gonna make them go way over


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

I saw someone in NJ with a very new 6.2L crew cab raptor with a boss plow mount on the front yesterday


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Ramairfreak98ss;2137007 said:


> I saw someone in NJ with a very new 6.2L crew cab raptor with a boss plow mount on the front yesterday


He's a PS member.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

LapeerLandscape;2137017 said:


> He's a PS member.


That's not a BoSS plow


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

1olddogtwo;2137042 said:


> That's not a BoSS plow


No, its better....Thumbs Up


----------

